# The Windows Forum



## Androo (Jul 10, 2003)

Ladies and gentlemen, i just got windows xp from a friend, so i will be testing it out, taking snapshots, and telling you about it here. Its just installing right now .

I will say the pros and cons which i notice about windows. But keep this in mind: MAC IS ALWAYS BETTER! no matter what i mention thats good, there will be something even better on mac. Like this. FACT: there are more games and programs for windows than on mac.
FACT: the games and programs that actually matter are for mac!


----------



## Jason (Jul 10, 2003)

this is just calling for a trashing, so please please keep this civil and level headed guys


----------



## seann (Jul 10, 2003)

have got to be kidding me right?
You've never used Windows XP?


----------



## Androo (Jul 10, 2003)

lol i played a game on windows xp once.... i only used windows 98. lol.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 10, 2003)

I've  never used XP


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jul 10, 2003)

I've used XP before...*shudder* But by being a mac bigot ("But keep this in mind: MAC IS ALWAYS BETTER! no matter what i mention thats good, there will be something even better on mac"), all you're doing is showing your ignorance. I LOVE apple. But there are some things that Microsoft is good at, as much as I hate them. Not everything they do is the work of the devil. OS X is by FAR the superior OS, but let's be fair. Why do an "objective study" at both OS's if you already know you're just gonna declare the mac better?


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 10, 2003)

i used XP once too, it crashed twice in ten minutes and i had had enough


----------



## Arden (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *Ladies and gentlemen, i just got windows xp from a friend, so i will be testing it out, taking snapshots, and telling you about it here.*


Why bother?  Many of us already use or have used XP.  Either we know how it works already, or probably most of us don't care or want to know.


> *FACT: there are more games and programs for windows than on mac.
> FACT: the games and programs that actually matter are for mac! *


So, you're saying that games like Battlefield: 1942 and Counterstrike just don't even matter, when both have thousands of users online at any given moment?  How do you know that the special software a certain company needs doesn't matter, if it only runs for Windows?

I mean, I can see where you may like Mac better than Windows (which means why the hell are you installing it?), but saying that only the software on Mac matters, while possibly true in some areas, is generalizing and cuts out a great deal of users.


----------



## Sogni (Jul 10, 2003)

XP?  

I'll be getting Redhat 9 (mostly for servers, but will install it on my PC to use Windows even less), want screenshots and my review on it? I think people would be more instrested in that than XP.   

But don't listen to me... I'm just jaded from a lifetime of Windows (ab)use (Windows since 3.11, Mac since OS9). 

I'm very happy 'n confy in my new home (OS X with Unix intermixed! Yay!)
Uh... I say that as I type this using a Windows PC! ACK!!! (Mac is at my office).
Need PowerBook BAD!


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 10, 2003)

Well yea, Redhat ... I touched ONCE a pc this year - only to format it (it had Windows) and to install Redhat to it ... "Linux is only for geeks" is hilarious - my uncle is 60 and he thinks Linux is so much easier to use than Windows! So if people keep telling Linux sers are geeks, i have to tell him he's a geek (i think he'll take it as a complement!)


----------



## Randman (Jul 11, 2003)

I have a question about Windows, in all seriousness.
   How do I keep the glass from spotting up? Am I using too much soap, is the water too hard? I've tried everything. Sponges, loofahs, newspaper and nothing seems to work as well as I'd like. I'm always finding a smudge or a streak or, heaven forbid, a faint residue that could have been a fingerprint.
   I guess I'm just looking for some clear Windows without too much fuss. Thanks. ::angel::


----------



## Ugg (Jul 11, 2003)

Windows users just have to put up with spots, smudges and streaks.  There's no other way around it, the window to the world is on your mac!


----------



## Androo (Jul 11, 2003)

OK BOYS AND GIRLS!
I already have some problems.

Problem 1:
Installing> I cant seem to install overtop of windows 98. something is forcing me to have problems.

Mac Side:
Notice how easy it was to upgrade from os9 to X? you insert the cd, follow the 6 simple steps, and wait for about 20-30 minutes.

Problem 2:
Storage> It is hard to find things. A drive, C drive, D drive, L drive, M drive, AHHHH TOO MANY DRIVES!

The Mac side:
If you insert a disc into your mac, it shows up on the desktop. Also, you have a hard drive, called Macintosh HD (or whatever u named it!)

that's all for the day!


----------



## Androo (Jul 11, 2003)

Problem 3:
"Blue Screen of Death"> it says some crazy crazy thing, and says press space to continue. But that never does the job. You have to restart.

Problem 4:
Installing> i find it soo confusing (this is windows 98 i am talking about right now), soooo confusing to install things. You have you .exe inside of the .zip. Then there's the installing inside it. And kazaa still wont work!

Problem 5:
Explanations>  When something quits or wont load up, it doesnt say anything except "Solitaire used an illegal operation, number 5598". What this is illegal!? going to arrest solitaire now? Going to lock it up in the "recycling bin"?
Mac invented the whole trash thing, windows then used recycling bin. That means that it isn't taken off your system.... it is just reused!

I'm not saying that windows is a bad system, i am just saying there are a few problems. I am just giving my report - A mac user in the pc world!


----------



## Randman (Jul 11, 2003)

Androo, just say no. You'll be much happier. Wait till you get prompts asking if you want to force quit, or if you're happy to wait even longer because the #$^#(#@ system locked up on you. You'll learn cntr/alt/delte better than typing your own name.
   And does XP have Zippy, or was that finally mothballed?
   Oh, and wait till you try and find something.


----------



## Arden (Jul 11, 2003)

Good God, the misery!  The horror, horror I tell you, of trying to use a Windows computer, and attempting to find even the most innocuous of files!

Also, is it just me, or is Microsoft trying too hard with Luna?  I use XP very occasionally, mostly just at Nexus (where I'm busy playing a game anyway) or my friend's house, and Luna just looks like someone took a bunch of pastels and drew on the previous version of Windows.  It's no different!  Okay, it's a little different, some stuff moves around and all, but the little interface bits like scrollbars and such are totally boring.


----------



## Androo (Jul 11, 2003)

i am done with windows..... its all mac for me now! yay!


----------



## Randman (Jul 11, 2003)

> i am done with windows..... its all mac for me now! yay!


 Somewhere (to the sound of susomi), an angel just got its wings. ::angel::


----------



## mrfluffy (Jul 11, 2003)

I get to use XP at work, IE crashes when it tries to open links in a new window on the college website, which is pretty* poor, even IE on X does that.

And when I say pretty i mean f**king poor, it's just a plain link in a new window, no javascript, no flash nothing other than html and it keeps crashing, lucky mozilla's installed.


----------



## Arden (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow!  That's some bad hidden CGI, or something.

And Androo:  Good for you!  Don't know why you ever wanted to switch in the first place.


----------



## Perseus (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey Arden, I found out today that I could build a solid PC gaming machine from scratch for $750- $800, which is not much more than the price for a MAC 128 meg video card...hell if that's cheap, I might as well do it. Then I can play Battlefield 1942 (a game which i have been waiting too long for on the mac) and countless other games without the wait.


----------



## Androo (Jul 11, 2003)

i'll take one! (takes out one of his many 1000 dollar bills.)


----------



## Androo (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Wow!  That's some bad hidden CGI, or something.
> 
> And Androo:  Good for you!  Don't know why you ever wanted to switch in the first place. *



lol didnt wanna switch... i was just trying out windows xp to give my little report of a Mac User in a PC World. Scarier than the exorcist! More horrifying than The Ring (and the original 'Ringu').
But thanks! lol.  I would never switch to windows. I'd rather milk a donkey (a female donkey), and then suck the milk from a straw in through my nose. Then i'd sit back down on my imac


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *i am done with windows..... its all mac for me now! yay! *



The Force is strong in this young Padawan...  

Androo, you passed the Trials and we, the members of Jedi Council  , declare you as a Jedi!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 12, 2003)

I overrule!  This one is too impetuous yet; he needs more time.


----------



## toast (Jul 12, 2003)

I tried XP once and went seasick.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh PLEASE!!! ... I am a "Mac User" ... as many of you know... BUT! A lot of you know me as that "windows xp user who used to hang around here" (with his system mocked out in aqua ...yada yada). As a result, i am MORE than familiar with XP and how things work, infact, definitely more so, than i am now working in OS X on my Cube. 

So Androo, you gave up already? I guess in many respects, you deserve props for "giving it a try". However, DID You really?!




> Problem 1:
> Installing> I cant seem to install overtop of windows 98. something is forcing me to have problems.
> 
> Mac Side:
> Notice how easy it was to upgrade from os9 to X? you insert the cd, follow the 6 simple steps, and wait for about 20-30 minutes.



Well, you were Very Vague, in your documentation of setup, and it could a million and one things wrong with your PC. Windows isn't as nice when it comes to re-installing, graphically. I know, everytime i pop in an OS X CD, i still find it quite amazing i am working in a fully shadowed aqua, right off the CD (Albeit slowed down!)

So I guess you got one point here, but probably only because you didn't define the situation properly. Obviously, however you overcome it, to give us 4 more points to chew on, out of interest, what exactly was the issue?!




> Problem 2:
> Storage> It is hard to find things. A drive, C drive, D drive, L drive, M drive, AHHHH TOO MANY DRIVES!
> 
> The Mac side:
> If you insert a disc into your mac, it shows up on the desktop. Also, you have a hard drive, called Macintosh HD (or whatever u named it!)



I Disagree with you here. How does it have too many drives?! A hard drive partitioned 3 times in the Finder, appears as 3 volumes, JUST like it does in Windows Explorer. You can add text labels to the hard drives in XP, and even call it "Macintosh HD" if you like. Maybe, not being used to seeing a drive definition (ie A confuses you, you're not used to it?! Personally, i find this a great help! When using Command line stuff, you need to know one letter, and type only one letter, not have to type "Macintosh HD" or w/e else. 

As for your point with regards to Desktop Mounting. With Removable media, i like this, its nice to see my iPod is connected, and that i have a CD sat in my Cube, but Local Internal drives? I don't like them on the desktop, we know they are connected, and if you want to get to them, surely thats why we have the shiny Finder icon in our docks?




> Problem 3:
> "Blue Screen of Death"> it says some crazy crazy thing, and says press space to continue. But that never does the job. You have to restart.



BSOD's? Hmmmm... The good ol' BSOD's!  Ok, well by default, i thought the logging was turned off, in which case you SHOULDN'T even see the BSOD. If the kernel crashes or whatever, Windows would restart. You usually have to configure this in the advanced properties panel, from My Computer. If you do however see the BSOD, it usually points to a direct file that may have caused the crash, and does give more valid information than the previous Windows BSOD, and maybe even a OS X Kernel Panic too (we are talking, in the state of a crash, not including the logging, after the reboot).



> Problem 4:
> Installing> i find it soo confusing (this is windows 98 i am talking about right now), soooo confusing to install things. You have you .exe inside of the .zip. Then there's the installing inside it. And kazaa still wont work!



You find it so confusing?! (BTW, with regards to installing, nothing major really changed from 98 thru to XP) Surely extracting a zip, and launching the "exe" is no worse than having to Mount a Disc image, and open up a "pkg" file?! Both are then proceeded by many steps quite similar in the way they represent themselves ... its not such a difference really. 



> Problem 5:
> Explanations>  When something quits or wont load up, it doesnt say anything except "Solitaire used an illegal operation, number 5598". What this is illegal!? going to arrest solitaire now? Going to lock it up in the "recycling bin"?
> Mac invented the whole trash thing, windows then used recycling bin. That means that it isn't taken off your system.... it is just reused!



Errors? Yup, i agree on that one, Windows Error messages are TERRIBLE. I don't understand your point about the recycle bin tho, as far as i ever knew, they worked the same way?!

Ok, now don't get me wrong, i am NOT an unhappy Mac User, infact i aim to get a Rev2 G5 later next year. Its' just that after using Windows for so many years, you just "know it, understand it, and essentially had to deal with it." From time to time, you see people like Androo, but they tend NOT to really explore like they should, and are quick to label things as awful, complicated, unstable ... etc etc. When the differences between their preferred system, and their testing environment isn't so different. They just refuse to actually look at it unbiasedly. 

Ok, i think i'm done now!


----------



## Androo (Jul 12, 2003)

since that was a very long post which i won't read, and i think that long posts are harmful to young readers like myself, shut up.
Would you trust a fake mac user? no! VOTE ME! ANDROO FOR MAYOR!
Lots of love,
Androo.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *since that was a very long post which i won't read, and i think that long posts are harmful to young readers like myself, shut up.
> Would you trust a fake mac user? no! VOTE ME! ANDROO FOR MAYOR!
> Lots of love,
> Androo. *


----------



## Randman (Jul 13, 2003)

Gotta love windoze (not). It brings out the best in all.


----------



## fryke (Jul 13, 2003)

Neyo: You can tell the Mac OS X Finder _not_ to show harddrives on the Desktop and _still_ to show removable media. I like it like that. Although: Access to removable media is of course also near with that shiny Finder icon (which I hope Apple _won't_ replace by that new ugly one in Panther WWDC build...).

But the important UI argument is:

The Mac shows you what's actually THERE for you to use, while Windows also shows you a CD drive WITHOUT a CD inside, which isn't really intuitive.

So: Whether you display your harddrives on the Desktop or not, it's the _thought_ behind this UI difference that matters.


----------



## Sogni (Jul 13, 2003)

I moved the partitions around on my home PC (only computer at home, Mac I need at the office worse than I want one at home), and installed Redhat (7.1, need to get 9!) -- I now feel right at home (since I use Unix so much on the Mac).

I wasn't doing anything Windows-Specific, so this might be the better choice for home until I get another Mac. 

Well, except for DreamWeaver MX... hmmm... that might be a problem. 

Anyway,
Now to figure out what Window Manager I want to use (currently in Gnome).


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Neyo: You can tell the Mac OS X Finder _not_ to show harddrives on the Desktop and _still_ to show removable media. I like it like that. Although: Access to removable media is of course also near with that shiny Finder icon (which I hope Apple _won't_ replace by that new ugly one in Panther WWDC build...).
> 
> But the important UI argument is:
> ...



Fryke, thats understandable, to a degree! i know that the Finder has such options, and as i said, i have them configured to my liking. But Windows Explorer?! hmmmm... Maybe having icons displayed, for removable drives isn't so intuitive. But  it has its benefits! I've had my slot loading drive in my Cube, have CD's get Stuck, and once they've left the Finder, i am TOTALLY Stuck, as far as my Mac is aware, its gone, its not there! ... But i know FULL Well, its sat in the damn thing, and there's no manual means of ejection (please, excuse the turn of phrase! haha). So in the past, i've taken the million and one screws outta the lil' beast, and fired it up on the IDE cable on a PC. Sure enough, one single "right click / Eject" and BAM, its gone. this is one of the reasons i like having the icons there all the time. Another would be, for integrated CD burning. 

What if, your working, and you think: "Yea, later i'll whaz them files on CD". So you do, you drag them on over to whichever of your removable drive(s) has such allowances. It configures itself, and a bubble pops up telling, "yup, you are ready (when you can be ass'd to get OFF Your seat, grab some media, we can begin)". See why should i ONLY be able to configure a disc for burning, when i have a CD actually in the machine? That sucks i think. It might be, that CD's are in an office at the end of your block, so you intend to do this operation, daily or something?! ... I am sure you can ALL agree, such an instance makes sense "on windows". 

I am not going to "harp on" all day, and i wouldn't mind some "discussion" in this forum over this (i've not done it for awhile, and its kinda fun). But one last point could be from Tech Support side. If someone has CD-RW, DVD-ROM, DVD-RAM ... W/e support, Explorer can and will show the appropriate tags on the Drive. The Finder does the same, but per Media. Now if someone was to call tech support, and say, "my DVD won't play" ... and the guy the other goes, "double click My computer, and tell me what icons you see" ... give or take a few minutes of them working out what the hell they are doing, the issue can be resolved (without using some horrible looking "sytem profiler" or something that scares a poor "home user"). its a little "nicety".

Anyhow, hope to see you guys around! 

Androo, mate, your young, and i know that, but you started such a controversial thread, surely you can find the to actual READ it. I didn't flame you or anything, its an open debate, and most of here can act as adults ... You are free to join the party ... just remember! No BEER for you! 

Fryke's round, boys 

Peace


Oh, on a side note, anyone else find the text input window on this site, is VERY small in Safari? When i say small, i mean, its rather long, but no very wide. I find myself working in textedit and having to paste stuff in. Hmmm...


----------



## fryke (Jul 13, 2003)

You're right about the input window... OmniWeb has a nice 'expand' feature for those, btw. ;-)

Back to that volume/drives story... I think it's two ways of understanding. While the Mac is user & media centric, the PC is hardware & device centric. Of course it's a drag if the Finder 'swallows a disk' (i.e. it just doesn't show it any more or not at all), but this shouldn't happen and is a bug to be fixed (and doesn't happen to me, actually, i've only seen that in PB and later Cheetah builds, not in Puma, Jaguar or Panther). Both ways have their pros and cons, and if you're used to one way, you're not very likely to especially appreciate the other. I happen to like the 'other', the 'different', the 'human' way more than the 'standard' (Windows) way here.

System Profiler, btw., looks much better in Panther.

Oh and then tech support... Actually, the System Profiler is quite easily found and not only shows the user a (partially graphical) map of his computer, but it also assembles a control number that tells the tech support what kind of machine the user's talking about. I'm not quite sure what's all mentioned in that number, but if Apple's clever, that number contains all the needed info about the machine (i.e. also whether that Toshiba X-8xxx drive has a medium and whether it's read-/writeable).

One more thing.  ... It's a question of taste. I mean, a question of whether you _do_ have taste. Mac: Yummy! Windows: Eek. Some things in life actually _are_ that simple...

(Yep, Fryke's here, but this is the Café...)


----------



## Randman (Jul 13, 2003)

> I've had my slot loading drive in my Cube, have CD's get Stuck, and once they've left the Finder, i am TOTALLY Stuck, as far as my Mac is aware, its gone, its not there! ... But i know FULL Well, its sat in the damn thing, and there's no manual means of ejection (please, excuse the turn of phrase! haha). So in the past, i've taken the million and one screws outta the lil' beast, and fired it up on the IDE cable on a PC. Sure enough, one single "right click / Eject" and BAM, its gone.


 Much easier is to use a small paper clip on the manual eject port. The one time anything "Zippy"ish is good for any computer platforms. 

Zippy or Clippy?


----------



## Sogni (Jul 13, 2003)

I know Clippy (and kill him every chance I get  ) but who's Zippy???


----------



## Randman (Jul 13, 2003)

Clippy, Zippy, Dippy, whatever "ippy" it is, I hate that damn thing.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *Much easier is to use a small paper clip on the manual eject port. The one time anything "Zippy"ish is good for any computer platforms.
> 
> Zippy or Clippy?  *



Without EVER obviously using a G4 Cube, you should refrain from rolling your eyes @ me!  thanks.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *You're right about the input window... OmniWeb has a nice 'expand' feature for those, btw. ;-)
> 
> Back to that volume/drives story... I think it's two ways of understanding. While the Mac is user & media centric, the PC is hardware & device centric. Of course it's a drag if the Finder 'swallows a disk' (i.e. it just doesn't show it any more or not at all), but this shouldn't happen and is a bug to be fixed (and doesn't happen to me, actually, i've only seen that in PB and later Cheetah builds, not in Puma, Jaguar or Panther). Both ways have their pros and cons, and if you're used to one way, you're not very likely to especially appreciate the other. I happen to like the 'other', the 'different', the 'human' way more than the 'standard' (Windows) way here.
> ...



Fryke, your very right in your approach, and i agree that essentially, its all bout the user. Their preferences etc etc. And essentially there is NO "right way" for a computer to act or be...

My initial points weren't however with this particular example, but with the fact that (excuse my generalization) Mac users tend to taint Windows as being "so bad", and don't generally don't give it the time of day! ... The fact that they can come up with some LUDICROUS statement that the Recycle Bin could be different, maybe even worse typifies this, and this is what bothers me. Surely, just because we use a particular "system" doesn't mean we aren't ALL fond of technology (namely computer based) and surely advancements and ideas shouldn't be concerned lesser of, purely because of the corporation who introduce them.


----------



## Arden (Jul 13, 2003)

I think the term "Recycling Bin" is misleading because when you recycle a product, you give it up for reuse.  There, Androo has a point:  the casual, inexperienced user is likely to think, "Recycle?  It's going to come back?"

And I think Androo was using XP on VPC.

As for the burning issue, Neyo, open up your copy of Toast (Lite or Titanium) and drag all the files that you want to burn into it, and arrange them as desired (it works just like a regular Finder window; in fact, better!).  Call the CD what you will, rename files what you want them burned as, order them, etc.  Then, you can save this CD and burn it later.  Toast is much better than the built-in CD burning in either OS.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *I think the term "Recycling Bin" is misleading because when you recycle a product, you give it up for reuse.  There, Androo has a point:  the casual, inexperienced user is likely to think, "Recycle?  It's going to come back?"
> 
> And I think Androo was using XP on VPC.
> ...



Yea, i guess thats a good point, about the bin, although i cannot really think of anyone who on Windows, drags things to the bin, they usually right click them, and hit delete. So the ties with common lifestyles aren't so apparent. But yes, i guess there could be confusion, but it does seem a little far fetched. 

About toast though. Although i never said this, i was specifically talking the "OS, out of the box". I know all about toast, and yes, it sure does beat Finder for burning Data and all other formats, but saying that ... Nero kinda kills toasts, BADLY... Thats if we were to bring in 3rd Party applications.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 14, 2003)

"Recycle Bin" for deleting files does at least make more sense than pressing "Start" to shut down the PC. ;-)

I use a Pentium 4 running WinXP at work, and I'm not overly fond of the way it operates. It is annoying having to guide users through five or - in some cases - as many as seven menu or control panel levels to change a minor setting such as a DNS server address.

The thing that annoys me the most though is that clicking a link from another program will open a webpage in any old Internet explorer window rather than creating a new window, usually the one that has a real useful page in it!

Then, there's the thoroughly annoying process of setting up network settings. On WinXp, to change TCP/IP settings, you have to go into Start -> Control Panel -> Network connections -> Select Internet Protocol and click "properties" -> Some settings are here, but for most of them you'll need to click "Advanced".

If my clients were usings Macs, I could talk them through checking TCPIP settings in about a quarter the time.

And what were they thinking when they came up with the "System" control panel? I mean, thats pretty general and it seems to have just about everything in it that doesn't fit in anywhere else, and a whole lotta settings that any civilised OS would automate rather than put into the hands of users.


----------



## MikeXpop (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *I think the term "Recycling Bin" is misleading because when you recycle a product, you give it up for reuse.  There, Androo has a point:  the casual, inexperienced user is likely to think, "Recycle?  It's going to come back?" *



It is! Or rather, it can.

Microsoft named it the Recycling Bin because

A. Recycling is better for the environment, you stupid wasteful mac people 
and
B. It's sort of how windows handles the deletion of files and such.

See, when you delete something in windows, it doesn't go away at first. It just hides itself until you save more to the hard drive, then it's overwritten. You can delete something and then bring it back via the command prompt quite easily (refer to google on how to do this, I don't remember).


----------



## Arden (Jul 14, 2003)

Well, when you delete a file, all you delete is its place in the directory, not the actual data.  That's how the Feds can recover files from peoples' computers, even after they've been deleted.  To truly delete a file, you have to destroy it with a utility like Burn.

Symph:  I agree, Windows has a lot of clicking one has to do to change settings, somewhat like on my Palm Pilot at times.

And Mike, Microsoft named it the Recycling Bin because they couldn't call it the Trash, since Apple already had that (where do you think they got the idea, anyway?).  They couldn't call it Trash, but they could call it something else that doesn't imply reuse.


----------



## MikeXpop (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *And Mike, Microsoft named it the Recycling Bin because they couldn't call it the Trash, since Apple already had that (where do you think they got the idea, anyway?).  They couldn't call it Trash, but they could call it something else that doesn't imply reuse. *


 Are you saying that Apple has copywrites on Trash?


----------



## Arden (Jul 16, 2003)

In all but the legal respect.


----------



## Androo (Sep 25, 2003)

wow i remember this thread. please continue.


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

Nah, I think this was a summer thing, let's let it die peacefully.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 25, 2003)

ARDEN WANTS A THREAD TI DIE?!?! ARDEN DID YOU HIT YOUR HEAD?!


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

Yes, it got me right in the eye.  St00pid Windoze...


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 25, 2003)

Question: how do you render a pc useless?

Answer: install winXP on it(or any other windows OS!)


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 25, 2003)

My wife has XP installed on her pc, and it sucks smurf thru a straw!
She was able to install win98 SE on a second partition in a dual-boot config.
and it works. (as well as can be expected
for a win.xx OS)


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 25, 2003)

> it sucks smurf thru a straw!


 ?? hahahahahahaha, windows does suck, even though i havent used it much... or any


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g/re/p _
> *My wife has XP installed on her pc, and it sucks smurf thru a straw!
> She was able to install win98 SE on a second partition in a dual-boot config.
> and it works. (as well as can be expected
> for a win.xx OS) *


 Lovely... ::ha:: ::ha::

I've often thought about destroying people's PC's so they can't easily be fixed: open it up and scratch off some of the bus connections on the various boards inside.  *BOOM* no more workey! 

Then run like hell, of course.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 26, 2003)

Boom? Boom? Ardeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

Fine, *CRASH BANG GEE WHIZ* No more workey!!!


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

Fine, you want a Windows forum?  You got it!


----------

